# Glolights turn white



## Sebastian-Crab (Mar 19, 2006)

I have 3 glolights in my 30-gallon tank along with a variety of other fish. I've never had a problem with these fish before, but for some reason yesterday I noticed that they have turned mostly white (opaque) except for the red stripe in the middle of their body.... before noticing their change in color I did a small water change, but the temperature change was very minimal and the water was fully treated. The fish were still alive this morning and are feeding well. Does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this?


----------

